# LAN  speed

## carpman

Hello, ok have problem with speed to my local home server, it is just dam slow, thing is it is not consistant:

while logged onto server via ssh

upload to work station

```

scp puppy.iso michael@192.168.1.5:temp

Password:

puppy.iso                                                                                                      100%   56MB   1.9MB/s   00:30

```

Download from workstation.

```

scp michael@192.168.1.5:temp/puppy.iso /tmp

Password:

puppy.iso                                                                                                        0%  208KB  11.8KB/s 1:20:16

```

Logged onto workstation

download from server

```

 scp sysadmin@192.168.1.3://srv/www.michaelinnes.co.uk/www/htdocs/puppy.iso temp/install

Password:

puppy.iso                                                                                                                             37%   21MB   2.0MB/s   00:17 

```

upload to server

```

 scp puppy.iso sysadmin@192.168.1.3:temp

Password:

puppy.iso                                                                                                                     0%  512KB  11.5KB/s 1:21:53 

```

If i download same file via browser from local server it downloads at 8084 kb/sec, download via ftp 5086kb/sec but uploading is only 18kb/sec

The local server is also my httprep server that can be very slow to download, 5kb/sec sometimes

netperf from server to workstation

```

 netperf -c -C -H 192.168.1.5

TCP STREAM TEST to 192.168.1.5

Recv   Send    Send                          Utilization       Service Demand

Socket Socket  Message  Elapsed              Send     Recv     Send    Recv

Size   Size    Size     Time     Throughput  local    remote   local   remote

bytes  bytes   bytes    secs.    10^6bits/s  % T      % T      us/KB   us/KB

 87380  16384  16384    10.01        45.90   2.20     2.10     7.844   3.743

```

From workstation to server

```

netperf -c -C -H caxton

TCP STREAM TEST to caxton

Recv   Send    Send                          Utilization       Service Demand

Socket Socket  Message  Elapsed              Send     Recv     Send    Recv

Size   Size    Size     Time     Throughput  local    remote   local   remote

bytes  bytes   bytes    secs.    10^6bits/s  % T      % T      us/KB   us/KB

 87380  16384  16384    10.51         0.29   0.00     0.19     0.000   108.812

```

Info

```

 mii-tool

eth0: 100 Mbit, full duplex, link ok

```

```

dmesg | grep eth0

e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog_task: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Half Duplex

e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog_task: NIC Link is Up 100 Mbps Full Duplex

e1000: eth0: e1000_set_spd_dplx: Unsupported Speed/Duplex configuration

```

Now this is a brand new Intel Gigabit card, did have realtek in before which gave same problems so it is not a faulty card. I have the same card in another box on network and only shows:

```

 dmesg | grep eth0

[4294669.839000] e1000: eth0: e1000_probe: Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Connection

[4294701.640000] e1000: eth0: e1000_watchdog_task: NIC Link is Up 1000 Mbps Full Duplex

```

It should not be resources on server as it is dual 600 P3, 1gb ram 2x40gb ide100 in software raid0

Have tried gentoo-sources kernels  2.6.13 series and the new 2.6.14 kernel

Any ideas?

cheers

----------

## Kruegi

Is it at least a Cat 6 cable?

Did you try an other one?

Thomas

----------

## carpman

 *Kruegi wrote:*   

> Is it at least a Cat 6 cable?
> 
> Did you try an other one?
> 
> Thomas

 

It is cat 5e which is ok for gigabit but that is not the issue as still running 100mb till get new switch.

It is not the card as the realtek i had it in it before gave same slow speeds, i think it maybe to be with duplex, not matter what card card grep always has a half duplex in it?

----------

## Kruegi

You can tweak the settings od the with ethtool (sys-apps/ethtool).

Thomas

----------

## carpman

 *Kruegi wrote:*   

> You can tweak the settings od the with ethtool (sys-apps/ethtool).
> 
> Thomas

 

i do have iy set in /etc/conf.d/local.start

```

ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full autoneg off

```

Though it does not seem to be turning autoneg off?

```

# ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full autoneg off

# ethtool -a eth0

Pause parameters for eth0:

Autonegotiate:  on

RX:             off

TX:             off

```

Also there are a lot of errors:

```

 ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:0E:0C:74:5A:A0

          inet addr:192.168.1.3  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:447137 errors:28798 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:28798

          TX packets:498598 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:118110825 (112.6 Mb)  TX bytes:601442495 (573.5 Mb)

          Base address:0xa400 Memory:e6000000-e6020000

```

Yep i have tried new cable.

----------

## fincoop

I do networks for a living. Most switches you can afford have auto-negotiation permanently enabled. If you disable it at the NIC (Force to 100/Full), you will get duplex mismatch and lots of errors. In the absence of 2-way auto-negotiation, the auto side will assume half duplex. Leave auto nego enabled, unless you can tell the switch also to force 100/Full.

Cheers

----------

## carpman

 *fincoop wrote:*   

> I do networks for a living. Most switches you can afford have auto-negotiation permanently enabled. If you disable it at the NIC (Force to 100/Full), you will get duplex mismatch and lots of errors. In the absence of 2-way auto-negotiation, the auto side will assume half duplex. Leave auto nego enabled, unless you can tell the switch also to force 100/Full.
> 
> Cheers

 

 :Smile:  See why you do networks for a living, that seems to have sorted the issue.

In setting autoneg off i was following what seem to be the recommendation, but as you say most of low end switches will not be able to access this feature.

Been trying to sort this months now so appriciate your post.

Many thanks.

----------

